

How Much Money Does It Take to Be in the Top 1% of Wealth & Net Worth in the US - nfriedly
http://www.joshuakennon.com/how-much-money-does-it-take-to-be-in-the-top-1-of-wealth-and-net-worth-in-the-united-states/

======
lumberjack
Good article but I think it misses the mark at at the end:

>The Wrong Focus (and How to Think About Money)

But it's not about money at all. It's about politics.

The original article that this article is about is mainly concerned with the
political structure that the present wealth structure facilitates. That's why
it is titled "Who Rules America". It has nothing to do with whether or not a
$2M net worth person is happy with their lives.

If I had to guess the original author himself is at least ten times as
wealthy, being a hedge fund manager, but he himself feels politically
powerless (or of a much lower status) compared to his acquaintances and
clients.

